# Butterflies



## Intarsiaplans (13 Jun 2007)

Just posted my latest creations of this day, three butterflies separated over two pictures...What i never will do again for some differences in color is using oak and eucalyptus together...hard to tell where one ends and one begins.
And i just love my type of wood that i got recently...Red palm.

Danny


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2007)

I like the 'eyes' in the last one Danny, but my favorite is the smaller one, the subtle difference in colouring makes it for me.

Outstanding fit you have achieved between the pieces, are the pieces just glued directly to each other, or do they rely on a backing piece for support.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2007)

Just one word Danny.
Fantastic  
Just one thing missing though are the antennas.
Would it be worth putting these on some how.
Paul.J.


----------



## DomValente (13 Jun 2007)

Those are lovely danny, I too like the smaller one best.

Dom


----------



## Intarsiaplans (13 Jun 2007)

They are glued together for the stability in shaping and than stuck on a 3 mm backing.

Danny


----------



## DaveL (13 Jun 2007)

Danny,

Very nice, using the knots is a magic idea. 8) 

What finish have you used on them?


----------



## Intarsiaplans (13 Jun 2007)

Liberon woodfinish....they just had one coat....2 to be added later this week.


----------



## Gill (14 Jun 2007)

They look good, Danny. I bet you could sell them by the barrowload at dog shows. Chihuahua breeders always seem to have large plastic butterflies stuck to the walls of their houses; yours look _much _more attractive.

Gill


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Jun 2007)

Very nice indeed Danny.

I like those a lot!

Gary


----------

